# I got a ticket while driving UBER



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

On saturday I got a ticket for "obstructing traffic" because the passenger told me to leave her in some corner and it was right after a stoplight. Against my better judgement I did what she told me, heck there was even a car in front of me doing the same. While she is taking her bags out of my car (making the process of stopping traffic even slower..) a traffic officer starts giving me a ticket

I decided to let it go because in a way it did teach me a lesson, dont listen to what the passenger says and go with your judgement. I have been driving for 7 years and had never gotten a ticket other than parking fines because I always try to follow even the stupidest road rules as to avoid issues pertaining my wallet. Saw it as a 50 dollar lesson and moved on

Now today while requesting a fare change on a trip I see there's this "I got a ticket" option. Should I try it on the oft-chance uber pays for it?? It says I simply have to upload a picture of the ticket and they will see if it happened due to my partnership to them, and will also refund the passenger (dunno why though..). If they contact me my explanation will be pretty much what the first paragraph said, a lapse in judgement I had by following the passenger's misguided request. Not much to explain nor lie about. Should I do it?? Anyone else has tried it???


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I am new and I'd do it just to see what happens. Follow-up either way, ok?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No. You don't want Uber to know you got any ticket. What that line is for (and poorly explained) is if you get a ticket doing Uber where they want you to Uber, but it's against the law. Like in Austin or San Antonio before they came up with stupid laws. Or airport pick ups. Some of these fines were thousands of dollars, particularly in SE Florida. Uber wanted drivers, so they would reimburse the fine for illegally operating a commercial vehicle. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not.


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

JimS said:


> No. You don't want Uber to know you got any ticket. What that line is for (and poorly explained) is if you get a ticket doing Uber where they want you to Uber, but it's against the law. Like in Austin or San Antonio before they came up with stupid laws. Or airport pick ups. Some of these fines were thousands of dollars, particularly in SE Florida. Uber wanted drivers, so they would reimburse the fine for illegally operating a commercial vehicle. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not.


was also thinking that

yeah probably will just eat up the 50 and move on


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

OP...go to court, contest it, get it dropped

do. not. tell. uber.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hire a traffic ticket lawyer I don't know about where you are but in Austin it comes out to same price and they take care of everything. Email some specific traffic ticket lawyers in your area to hear their response


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Why would anybody hire a lawyer over a $50 traffic fine?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

50? And was going to report it to uber? Sorry skimmed past where he said 50...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Why would anybody hire a lawyer over a $50 traffic fine?


Depends on the degree of the infraction and the drivers work future. Some traffic violations are classified by some municipalities as varying levels of misdemeanors, especially when they are committed in a commercial circumstance like Uber. Technically it is a criminal record, even if we aren't talking about felonies here. If someone is doing uber in their spare time, they might have a career where they might want to switch employers in the future. When a company is looking to hire someone new, they may red flag even something as little as a 4th degree misdemeanor. If that happens, and the new job is lost, then it cost the person a lot more than just $50 for the fine. In the city of Columbus, Ohio, pretty much anything an Uber driver does illegal while working is a 1st degree misdemeanor. That's like being guilty of drunk driving. You don't want a guilty charge of a 1st degree misdemeanor on your record if you want to get hired somewhere else in a professional role.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah I make sure to have a clean record and have a lawyer just get it dismissed ..or at least try I mean that's what they do lol

Take defensive driving and you get another most places dont allow you to do defensive driving twice without seeing a judge in person etc


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Depends on the degree of the infraction and the drivers work future. Some traffic violations are classified by some municipalities as varying levels of misdemeanors, especially when they are committed in a commercial circumstance like Uber. Technically it is a criminal record, even if we aren't talking about felonies here. If someone is doing uber in their spare time, they might have a career where they might want to switch employers in the future. When a company is looking to hire someone new, they may red flag even something as little as a 4th degree misdemeanor. If that happens, and the new job is lost, then it cost the person a lot more than just $50 for the fine. In the city of Columbus, Ohio, pretty much anything an Uber driver does illegal while working is a 1st degree misdemeanor. That's like being guilty of drunk driving. You don't want a guilty charge of a 1st degree misdemeanor on your record if you want to get hired somewhere else in a professional role.


Last three jobs I applied for asked for any criminal convictions _except traffic offenses under $200 (or something)._


----------

